# End Mill Sharpening???



## Finster (Feb 11, 2016)

I have boxes of end mills that, apparently, were sharpened by a blind man at one time. I've never sharpened an end mill but would love to salvage as many as I can. It costs to much to send them out so I was thinking of buying a sharpener and learning how to do it. Trouble is that the sharpeners I've looked at cost more than my entire mill did. Is there a cheap sharpener made that anyone could recommend? Something for a few hundred maybe?


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 11, 2016)

I have never seen a cheap one unless you happen to find one on your local craigslist. But someone did a build thread on here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tool-and-cutter-grinder-build.30945/


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 11, 2016)

I built one last year from plans I found from a machinist in Australia.  I liked it because it uses a tool and cutter grinder, which I already had,  rather than building a quill.  About $600 in materials and several months in time spent but final product will sharpen end mills (ends and flutes) drill bits, lathe tools, slitting saws.  I can send pictures and links if interested -- Jack


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 11, 2016)

Most of the inexpensive ($500+?) grinders for  sharpening end mills only sharpen the ends of the end mills.  It is a large step up in toolling, cost, and learning curve to something that will also grind the flutes accurately.  It is also time consuming.  There are a few individuals who sharpen end mills in their home shops, theoretically for profit, and are pretty reasonable given how much time, skill, and tooling it takes to do the job.  Some of the work can be done on a surface grinder, but it is not ideal, and you will spend much time learning how and then getting them done.  Not trying to be negative, and I would like to do that, too.  So far, after some study, I remain without any method of sharpening end mills, even just the ends.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 11, 2016)

Bob, I never said it would be easy - Getting set up takes some effort and practice also helps - I only sharpen for me, but its great when I can drill a hole with a drill bit I have sharpened and it is never more than .002 oversize == The other thing was the things I learned and the fun I had along the way == Jack


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 12, 2016)

coffmajt said:


> I built one last year from plans I found from a machinist in Australia.  I liked it because it uses a tool and cutter grinder, which I already had,  rather than building a quill.  About $600 in materials and several months in time spent but final product will sharpen end mills (ends and flutes) drill bits, lathe tools, slitting saws.  I can send pictures and links if interested -- Jack


Yes please - likely quite a few folks here that would be interested.

Finster, I encourage you to keep working on a way to sharpen end mills (I'm still working on some options, just haven't gotten very far on that effort).  I acknowledge that it is hard to pay more for tooling (or the means to look after tooling) that what you paid for your mill.  However, it is very common to pay more for the tooling for a machine than you do for the machine.

Think of it as you got a good deal on the mill, and after it was all tooled up and you have an endless supply of sharp endmills - you ended up getting the whole works for a  pretty reasonable price (sort of like a package deal - don't think too much about the cost of each piece - afterall is said and done are you content with the set up you have?).


----------



## British Steel (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd like to see the pics and plans too, very interested!

I've also seen a "lash up" that puts the EM in the lathe chuck and uses a dremelloid with a grinding disc (diamond impregnated if sharpening carbide EMs) held at the right angle and advanced by the lathe topslide to cut each end edge in turn, indexing with the chuck jaws and a Suitable Rod, it appears to work but obviously doesn't sharpen the flutes - as most of the damage is normally done to the edges/corners of the ends, it might be enough? Pretty close to free, too 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Kernbigo (Feb 12, 2016)

Business & Industrial
>
Manufacturing & Metalworking
>
Metalworking Tooling
>
Cutting Tools & Consumables
>
End Mills
[/paste:font]





Click to view larger image
*Have one to sell?* Sell now
*PHASE II Indexable End Mill Sharpening Fixture - Model: 235-002*

| Add to watch list

*Seller information*
traverstoolco (4474 ) 


99.5% Positive feedback

 Follow this seller
Visit store:



	

		
			
		

		
	
 TRAVERS TOOL
See other items

Item condition:
New

Quantity:
10 available / 20 sold


Price:
US $65.99
Buy It Now



Add to cart


58 watching
Add to watch list

Add to collection

20 sold
More than 66% sold
30-day returns




Shipping:
$15.41 Standard Shipping | See details


Item location:
Duncan, South Carolina, United States




Ships to:
United States and many other countries | See details

Delivery:

Estimated on or before *Thu. Feb. 18* to 61080


----------



## modela (Feb 12, 2016)

coffmajt said:


> I built one last year from plans I found from a machinist in Australia.  I liked it because it uses a tool and cutter grinder, which I already had,  rather than building a quill.  About $600 in materials and several months in time spent but final product will sharpen end mills (ends and flutes) drill bits, lathe tools, slitting saws.  I can send pictures and links if interested -- Jack


I would be interested in seeing it.

Jim


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 12, 2016)

Be for WWII some small shops would it use lathe to sharpen ends. This not hard to do
My self with low price of end mill I just buy new ones

Dave


----------



## ericc (Feb 12, 2016)

A lathe is kind of overkill, but it will work.  Check Harold Hall's wonderful machinist pages for some tips.  There is a plan for a simple end sharpener.  You will need to set two compound angles, the primary relief and the dish to the center.  He has a clever way of setting the primary relief just by using the height of approach towards a 6" grinder wheel.  The indexing is done with a square index block.  You will need one for each size of end mill unless you have a collet block.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 12, 2016)

Here are a couple of pictures of the tool grinder I built using the plans from Australia.  If you are interested you can look them up at www.machineryplans.com == Jack


----------



## Finster (Feb 12, 2016)

Now, just let me say. I was a machinist 25 years ago. It was the first (for real) job I had in the workforce. I did machine work for 5 years. Lathes, mills, shapers (believe it or not) and grinders. That being said, a lot of you on here are way above me. For sharpening end mills, I need something idiot proof. I'm looking for a "drill doctor" for end mills.  Not that I don't appreciate your replies, I do, believe me I appreciate the help. However, I don't want to spend hundreds and hundreds and more. Building something is far beyond my skill set at this point and probably far beyond my machine's capability. Last week I figured out how to turn my mill on (it was a silly switch). I'm not ready to build anything quite yet.  Although, post the plans in PDF if you can. I'll save them and maybe do it in the future. At worst, you help everyone else out. It's a win, win!


----------



## Finster (Feb 12, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> Business & Industrial
> >
> Manufacturing & Metalworking
> >
> ...





Kernbigo said:


> Business & Industrial
> >
> Manufacturing & Metalworking
> >
> ...


Seems like it would work for the ends quite well but I don't have a grinder and I don't see how you would do flutes unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Finster (Feb 12, 2016)

Finster said:


> Now, just let me say. I was a machinist 25 years ago. It was the first (for real) job I had in the workforce. I did machine work for 5 years. Lathes, mills, shapers (believe it or not) and grinders. That being said, a lot of you on here are way above me. For sharpening end mills, I need something idiot proof. I'm looking for a "drill doctor" for end mills.  Not that I don't appreciate your replies, I do, believe me I appreciate the help. However, I don't want to spend hundreds and hundreds and more. Building something is far beyond my skill set at this point and probably far beyond my machine's capability. Last week I figured out how to turn my mill on (it was a silly switch). I'm not ready to build anything quite yet.  Although, post the plans in PDF if you can. I'll save them and maybe do it in the future. At worst, you help everyone else out. It's a win, win!


CRAP! IT WAS 30 YEARS AGO! GOD I'M OLD!!!!


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 12, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> *PHASE II Indexable End Mill Sharpening Fixture - Model: 235-002*



That fixture requires a surface grinder.

However, Here is a guy that didn't let that stop him:


----------



## TommyD (Feb 13, 2016)

We had a rig like Eddyde show that was used on a cylindrical grinder. The shop I run is getting rid of a cylindrical grinder, I think it will be surplussed at auction by the State. I got it running but being old technology it was taking up too much floor space.

I'll bet you could use a toolpost grinder.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 13, 2016)

Proper endmill sharpening is done with a cup wheel, not the OD of a regular wheel. I suppose a crude sharpening could be done the way shown in the video. But I would not expect the endmill to stay sharp as long as if done the right way.


----------



## s csollak (Feb 13, 2016)

where are you located ?? there are many cutter places around that resharpen these !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 13, 2016)

The plans for the one  coffmajt shows are located here and are $50
*http://www.machineryplans.com/product/acto-tool-and-cutter-grinder/*


----------



## atunguyd (Feb 13, 2016)

Finster maybe try this method first. 





I have not tried it yet but how to in the near future 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Finster (Feb 14, 2016)

atunguyd said:


> Finster maybe try this method first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched that video before. However, I'm a little hesitant to set up and try it. I do have a Dremel I could probably make work just to give it a shot. My biggest problem with it is how fast those cutters wear. Seems like the radius would change very quickly. Maybe if you had a small diamond wheel on the end, it would work better? I may give it a go though.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

Diamond or maybe better yet, borazon....IF they are mounted on 1/8" dia mandrels


----------

